# Hitachi M12V



## danngossman (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a Hitachi M12V plunge router. I haven't used it for a couple of years because I've been busy. I tried to use it a couple of days ago, but it wouldn't start up. I cleaned it all up (again) and checked what I could. I'm guessing the slow-start electronics may be the problem, but really have no good ideas. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

danngossman said:


> I have a Hitachi M12V plunge router. I haven't used it for a couple of years because I've been busy. I tried to use it a couple of days ago, but it wouldn't start up. I cleaned it all up (again) and checked what I could. I'm guessing the slow-start electronics may be the problem, but really have no good ideas. Any suggestions?


Hi Dann. Could possibly be the on/ off switch. Should check the brushes as well. Then yep, the softstart/speed control module would be next on my list to check, Don't know how comfortable you are with electronics, but the electrolytic caps on the pc board would be a good place to start. Otherwise probably just change the module. Kind of expensive ..

Controller Circuit 100V - 127V [301-819] - $110.48 at eReplacementParts.com


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dann, did you try spinning the shaft by hand a couple times?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

This may sound stupid--but did you try plugging something else into the outlet to see if you had power?? No breaker tripped in your panel???

earl


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If it was working well when you last used it then the electronic parts should be okay. I would look towards brushes or corrosion on the switch contacts. Putting a jumper wire across the switch would eliminate that problem. You might try You tube for some ideas too. There are a lot of tutorials on there about problems like that.


----------



## danngossman (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Before I tried to start it, I cleaned it out with air. I checked the brushes, all look clean. I put in a bit and the shaft was spinning. Oh, and I had another machine plugged into the same socket. It was working. The switch is looking like a good candidate too. Thanks for the link to a new start controller circuit. I'll do some more checking, and take a good look at the switch.

Thanks again.

Dann


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> If it was working well when you last used it then the electronic parts should be okay.


Not really... capacitors are as likely or more so to dry out if not charged periodically. As an electronic tech for 35 years, I have seen many, many devices not work after years of storage. If they are near failing, even a few weeks(days even) of storage can do them in!


----------



## danngossman (Feb 4, 2013)

Just tested the M12V with an ohmmeter. When the switch is moved to the on position, the meter gives a reading of approximately 100 ohms. I don't have any schematics for the controller, but perhaps someone can tell me if that means the switch is working and the controller isn't or vice-versa?

Thanks.

Dann


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

danngossman said:


> Just tested the M12V with an ohmmeter. When the switch is moved to the on position, the meter gives a reading of approximately 100 ohms. I don't have any schematics for the controller, but perhaps someone can tell me if that means the switch is working and the controller isn't or vice-versa?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Dann


 Are you measuring across the power cord plug? If so, that's probably about right.. you reading the resistance thru the Speed/softstart module. If this is the case, I would say the speed control is the most likely problem. Although an open field, armature, or brush could still be the issue.

If you are measuring across the switch itself.. you should see very near 0 ohms on the lowest ohm range your meter has. If this measures 100 Ohm, the switch is bad!

Good luck!


----------



## danngossman (Feb 4, 2013)

*Checking the resistance*



Dmeadows said:


> Are you measuring across the power cord plug? If so, that's probably about right.. you reading the resistance thru the Speed/softstart module. If this is the case, I would say the speed control is the most likely problem. Although an open field, armature, or brush could still be the issue.
> 
> If you are measuring across the switch itself.. you should see very near 0 ohms on the lowest ohm range your meter has. If this measures 100 Ohm, the switch is bad!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the response. I was checking across the power cord plug. I had the machine pulled apart, but couldn't reach into the switch. I agree that the controller is the most likely culprit.

Actually, the issue is moot now, because the Minister of Finance gave permission to buy a new one when I checked out how much it would cost to have the old one repaired here. I've ordered the Hitachi M12Ve and got it for about the same price as the repair would have cost. 

Dann


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats on the new router!! Now that you have it, and you have nothing to lose...pull the module on the old one and see if you can find the problem. I had a variable speed Delta planer that had the control module go bad, turned out to be one leg on one component that had to be re-soldered. In the process (i'm not an electronics guy!!) i broke a leg on a temperature switch. Was able to source it for $3 and replace. Good like new and i learned a lot. It did help that one of my clients owns a shop that rebuilds controller boards so i had "phone a friend" to help, but i only had to call him twice--once was to report back and say thanks!!

earl


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

danngossman said:


> Thanks for the response. I was checking across the power cord plug. I had the machine pulled apart, but couldn't reach into the switch. I agree that the controller is the most likely culprit.
> 
> Actually, the issue is moot now, because the Minister of Finance gave permission to buy a new one when I checked out how much it would cost to have the old one repaired here. I've ordered the Hitachi M12Ve and got it for about the same price as the repair would have cost.
> 
> Dann


Good choice! 5 years warranty on that one. Been thinking of buying one myself!


----------



## BECKS (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello, I have exactly the same problem with my M12v, I aquirred another speed controller which I was assured was ok. I fitted it, and in anticipation turned her on. Result---- nothing, dead as a dodo. Checked brushes, lead and fuse. All ok, the controller has 3 wires coming out of it. Does anybody know how to test this please?
Many thanks Becks


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

BECKS said:


> Hello, I have exactly the same problem with my M12v, I aquirred another speed controller which I was assured was ok. I fitted it, and in anticipation turned her on. Result---- nothing, dead as a dodo. Checked brushes, lead and fuse. All ok, the controller has 3 wires coming out of it. Does anybody know how to test this please?
> Many thanks Becks


 Well, you can bypass the speed control. If the router runs, the control is bad, period. If that is not something you are comfortable with, may be best to take it to a repair shop. If the controller has set for a couple of years, even though it may have been good then, doesn't mean it still is! Capacitors can and do dry out from lack of use. If you are comfortable with electronic repair, the caps would be where I would start.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If it is the speed controller it is simple enough to by pass it and buy a router speed control from Harbor Freight for about $15 dollars.


----------



## BECKS (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for your replies, I will look into the external controller.


----------



## kmarr (Dec 31, 2006)

Congrats on the new router


----------



## danngossman (Feb 4, 2013)

*the new router has arrived*

A few days ago, I finally took delivery of the new M12Ve. It looks good. As soon as I could get to it, I put it in my table and adjusted on the jointing fence. Works great. The start is smooth and clean. Next project is to cut some dadoes and mortises in a set of bookshelves I'm building. Can't wait because using it is fun.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

And it is a good value for the $194 price tag in the US.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*I just fixed my M12V - the power switch just need cleaning*

My Hitachi M12V have been left unused for some time and yesterday wouldn't start.

I just removed the power switch cleaned off the dust and tested. It's a double pole double throw switch and only one side is working.
Opened up the switch cleaned contacts with a fiber glass brush and removed some hardened grease at the pivot. Reassembled and my M12V works like new.

Spares are still available in Australia at Tool Spare Parts
New switch cost AUD$50
New Variable speed controller cost AUD$125
(New Hitachi M12VE cost about AUD$525)

But I have just spent $0.

Hope this post will help some others.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Reuel

Thank you for the information.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

reuelt said:


> My Hitachi M12V have been left unused for some time and yesterday wouldn't start.
> 
> I just removed the power switch cleaned off the dust and tested. It's a double pole double throw switch and only one side is working.
> Opened up the switch cleaned contacts with a fiber glass brush and removed some hardened grease at the pivot. Reassembled and my M12V works like new.
> ...



UPDATE
My M12V variable speed controller finally really failed. I had to order the spare CONTROLLER CIRCUIT 220V-240V. Unfortunately price has gone up to AUD$173 inclusive of TAX and freight. Lucky I can still get it and my M12V is working perfectly again.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

!!!....you could almost buy a new router for that.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

DaninVan said:


> !!!....you could almost buy a new router for that.


Not in Australia,Danny Boy, not in Australia......LOL.:wink:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

?!...Wait...aren't you closer to China/Japan than we are?


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

DaninVan said:


> !!!....you could almost buy a new router for that.


I did check - spend $173 or pay AU $518.00 incl Tax excluding freight for a new Hitachi M12VE 

Then I will need to rebuy the optional height adjuster + all the accessories that I already have such as the dust chute and the optional trimmer guide.
Guide bushes fortunately will be compatible.


I have another GMC 2400W 3HP router but the accuracy cannot match my M12V


----------

